# Bent my Oly bar today - want to prevent this happening again



## barndoor5 (Jun 16, 2013)

Failed a squat rep and had to ditch the bar. First time for everything I suppose.

I train at home in a power rack, and the safeties did their job - only now i have a bent oly bar.

Thing is, I don't wanna spent a few hundred quid replacing the bar for it to happen again.

What's the best option?

Im considering getting a new bar and set of bumper plates. Then removing the safeties when i squat, so should this happen again the loaded bar will bounce directly on the floor and not get bent over the safeties.

Any thoughts?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

How much weight did you have on it to bend it????

I'm sure Olympic bars can hold over 450kg safely


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

Get a better bar us your only option I think 120000 psi is the commercial standard. Check out the Ivanko site they post a lot of articles on bar strength etc.


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

if it ain't bending, your just pretending!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Your bar must've had defects or was 50quid hollow job unless you're squatting 300kg+.

Think about it, if it doesn't bend when it's on your shoulders which is in the middle of the bar, I can't see how it can bend when it hits the safety's which are closer to the weights and in 2 places. I'd also expect the safety's to bend before the bar since they are usually thinner unless they're box section?

I have dropped my bar quite a few times and it's never been near bending, saying that I hardly use the safety's since I'd just let it drop to the floor(3/4" ply plus 1/2" rubber).


----------

